# Labeling



## gatorflhr (May 28, 2010)

Anyone have a descent link or suggestions to a good custom labeling source? I'm not interested in any off the shelf types with the standard backgrounds. I dont mind standard dimentions to the label. I see other keepers using them, i just cant seem to find a place on the net that does truely custom!!!

-Joe


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots that will do it, just that any i have seen seem pricy to me. I am new to this and am also looking for the same, if i find anything decent i'll post back, otherwise i'll be following this thread.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I use Amys labels. She does a really great job on my custom labels. I sell mostly to our large tourist population so for my labels I took a pic of our lake michigan lighthouse at the end our the breakwall. It a icon for this area. She took the pic and info that I wanted on and sent me a scale proof. I made my corrections a couple of times then on the final proof I printed them on standard paper then glued them to to a bottle to see how they fit and get imput. I have the nicest label in this area and it really sells She advertises in the Dadant catalog.


----------



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello all, 
I am using my own labels now (I started using Amy also), but quickly found that I needed to be able to change labels, sizes, etc and since I do other things besides honey knew that it would be worth the investment (somewhere down the road). I also now use a 1.375 inch circle on top of my bears, and other jars to add a little flair and distinguish between varietals or add a slogan. Also, use these to give out to kids or advertise. The labels I use are high gloss white and can be full bled to any color/picture. I can get most standard sizes and prefer the white high gloss, but can get matte or the clear polyester but the clear is more pricy.
Thanks,
scott


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

My source for custom printed labels for roughly 16cents each 250 roll at a time is Royal Draper at www.draperbee.com. He has quite an assortment of backgrounds but not custom backgrounds. He's third generation beek and yes I'm trying to send customers his way! Tell him Fred Rice sent you!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Try your local print shop. Design your own w/ the aid of a professional printer.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Another recommendation for Amy. Awesome service and good prices. My wife sketched up and drawing which we scanned and edited in photoshop until we were happy. We sent this to Amy and she incorporated it into a label. Looks great. Highly recommend Amy.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

We just had a local print shop do our new labels, they did the graphic work also and Im pretty happy with the product. Not sure on the price yet as my mom has been dealing with this project however she said the pricing was comeptitive with most and cheaper than some of them also. When I get the final pricing I will post it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What you also get is personal service and someone you know that you can go to for more labels and different labels. Plus you are keeping your money local.

Buy Local. Catchy phrase, don't ya think?


----------



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

Couldn't find a website for Amy's Labels.

I've been wondering about a source as well for my custom labels. I need two different sizes, maybe three. Looks like I'm going to have to see local printers. Thankfully I have the whole SF Bay Area I can also explore for estimates. It's just a lot of time.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Back when I was deciding to actually _sell_ my honey the label gal was late getting samples to me.(_maybe I was late contacting her_)

So I went to Staples(our local office supply), bought a software program for labels, a packet of full sheet label paper, extra coffee and 32 hours later had my design, letter styles, color combos all figured out and 5 different size/shape labels with 7 different net weights. I used some clip-art provided, but can add my own, even photos.

Made my own business cards with it also, and various signage to put in the booth(did my own cold press lamination) they hold up well.

I just print more of any size as I need them, some don't move as fast as others, or if I come up with a different container or product I don't have to pay for setup charges, shipping, or minimum quantities that I might never use.

Found out the hardway that officejet ink isn't waterproof, it bleeds, so bought a laserjet with honey profits.

When I decided I was going to stick with the background color I was using I ordered a case of label paper_(old local print shop, very accommodating)_ in a very close match to that color_(I like it even better)_. The per sheet price was about a third of the 100 pks of white and I will save perhaps hundreds in ink cartridges of that color.

Started off using scissors to cut them apart, then a rolling cutter with a guide on a cutting mat, faster and neater. People don't mind the square corners.

I had a commercial customer that wanted to use some particular bottles with their name for a promotion-_not a problem_. Did a sample in their colors with their logo, got it approved and they had the honey_(with matching lid color)_ in three days, start to finish.

It may be a little more work, but I love the versatility. I doubt I'll ever use ready made or custom order from someone else.

Now that it's winter time I might have to think of something more to do with this stuff.

Goodluck with your search.


----------



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

Label paper and an OfficeJet printer is exactly what I've been using so far.

I'm not happy at all with the result. So this year, I've decided to use a custom printer. Lots of printers in my area work for the wine industry, so I'll do some shopping around and try to call in some favors (since I also work in that industry). I want to stay below 25c a label - that's going to be tough considering I want something laminated, 3 colors, and I'm not going to need more than 2,000 at a time.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Why laminated? 
Regular can/jar/bottle labels aren't, the ink just doesn't bleed.

They don't have to last forever.

I used the same label paper with the LaserJet that I had been using with the OfficeJet.

I have even washed sticky bottles without damaging the labels.
Just don't rub hard on the label when the backing is soaked. It drys fine.

I have full control of colors, shades, type styles, backgrounds-everything.
I use the same _size_ label for 6, 12, 24, 42, and 60lb containers.
I get 6 labels, of that size, per sheet and any combination of weights that I need on each sheet.

Smaller bottles, more labels per sheet.
6oz & 8oz bears - 36/sheet
I'm definitely below 25 cents each.

I need to do the layout for the 2oz bears I'm going to order.
They come 50 to a case, so I may need only 50 labels till who knows when.
I'll still definitely be below 25 cents each.

I can do variatal stickers, nutrition labels that fit each size, beefacts info stickers, brainstorm, brainstorm.

No setup charges, no shipping, no minimums.

Of course I'm not counting *any* labor expense for myself - it's still fun.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Growers Discount Labels

www.growersdiscountlabels.com

I have them do everything except business cards and 4x6 promo cards. I go to 4by6.com for those. You can get cheaper but as a former package designer I love working with them and the quality of their product.


----------



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Richard. I like what I see on their website. I'll check them out.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Duarandal,

I use Amy's labels but the link you put on there is pretty nice. More label size offerings than what Amy's currently got. Amy's working up another label for me right now a different type of bottle and I would love to have the oval offering. She is great to work with.


----------



## MyDogNelson (Jan 13, 2010)

I realize this thread is pretty old now, but thought I'd weigh in on the label question. If you want a truly unique label you'll have to have it designed just for you. One great resource for that sort of thing is elance.com. You can post an ad for a graphics designer and have him/her create exactly what you want. By the way, it's also a good site for all kinds of "one-off" projects.


----------

